# anyone identify plants?



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I got this plant (well I got this plant's parent) at a big box store some time ago. It reproduced 4 more plants by sending a shoot up that had a new plant at the end. I had too many so I put one in my african tank. I generally put my extra clippings and excess plants from my planted tank into my african tank as an all you can eat salad bar. However, my africans don't eat it and it is flourishing in there. The cichlids love it and a few of them live in there. I just set up a new tank and would like to put a few of these in here but I can't identify it. My lfs said they could get it if I could find out the name of it.

does anyone know what this is or alternately how to encourage it to reproduce?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I think it is a Rangeri Sword plant, aka Argentine Sword plant.

~Ed


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I looked at those two at a few websites and I don't think that's it. The Rangeri has ruffles on the leaf edges and the argentine has a broader leaf. I wonder if I cut it in half at the bottom if I can double it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> I looked at those two at a few websites and I don't think that's it. The Rangeri has ruffles on the leaf edges and the argentine has a broader leaf. I wonder if I cut it in half at the bottom if I can double it.


The rangeri and argentine swords are the same thing...


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

If the root is big enough to seperate you can cut it in half. It shouldn't bother it a bit.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

i'll try separating one of the smaller ones and see how it does. Thanks!


----------

